
5 reasons Not to choose Atlassian JIRA for agile projects - phicompl
http://sensinum.com/blog-post/5-reasons-not-to-choose-atlassian-jira-for-agile-projects/
======
LoSboccacc
what killed it for me was the inability to group tasks epic and sub task in
meaningful ways.

we use it mostly for bug tracking today, and sprint planning is done
informally picking the highest value from a table of all the major features

